# California’s new employment law has boomeranged and is starting to crush freelancers



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Shocker!

I _really_ don't mean to get political about this but progressive policies don't tend to consider future implications.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Shocker!
> 
> I _really_ don't mean to get political about this but progressive policies don't tend to consider future implications.


And there was another article on here somewhere earlier this week (maybe I just read it from my news feed), about how CA is going after people/companies NOT based in CA, but perform work IN CA for taxes. Don't understand how they can do that. But, if I was a company NOT based in CA, but wanted to hire a freelancer who lived in CA, I would avoid hiring that person. Because who knows what stupid law CA might try to now impose on you for doing business in CA. CA just keeps kicking themselves in the ass. And as more and more people/companies leave they will get more and more desperate to make up that lost tax revenue.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


This fact has made my day! I am so happy that these ****** bags that fought so hard to get certain benefits are taking it square in the ass! Talking shit about how much goober will have to pay them... blah blah blah. Old adage... mess with the bull... you get the horn! Goober is sticking it to them. Good for the goober! They are liars and cheats for sure. So these idiots should have known better.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The people who stand to suffer the most from AB5 are the people who didn’t want it and have nothing to do with rideshare. I’d say that’s a failure of governance and not something to cheer.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The people who stand to suffer the most from AB5 are the people who didn't want it and have nothing to do with rideshare. I'd say that's a failure of governance and not something to cheer.


I am cheering my ass off! These idiots in California think they are entitled to whatever they demand. There is no safety net in life. They asked and are getting EXACTLY what they asked for. Right in the poop shoot!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> This fact has made my day! I am so happy that these @@@@@@ bags that fought so hard to get certain benefits are taking it square in the ass! Talking shit about how much goober will have to pay them... blah blah blah. Old adage... mess with the bull... you get the horn! Goober is sticking it to them. Good for the goober! They are liars and cheats for sure. So these idiots should have known better.


This article isn't about any effects of AB5 seen to date on Uber drivers :rollseyes:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This article isn't about any effects of AB5 seen to date on Uber drivers :rollseyes:


No need to read the article if you know you're right.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

With any changes. Some are winners and others are losers. Just how the world works. All this casual gig work with no protections has gone on a rampage for much too long. If you are working for that same company and business as an employee in an employee capacity then that person has to be classed as an employee. It to prevent worker exploitation and companies getting out of paying benefits and entitlements because they want to save a buck.

This guy that draw cartoons seem like a BS artist as the law isn't even passed yet and he can't even discern if it is AB5 or not or just be a general slow down in people wanting cartoons drawn? Surely if his cartoon gig is such a big part of his life he can move to any other state and work his FT job and draw cartoons until the cows come home. This whole article seem like a paid piece by the opposition. 



waldowainthrop said:


> No need to read the article if you know you're right.


That guy only needs the thread title and goes on a rampage :biggrin: U are right no need to read past that.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This article isn't about any effects of AB5 seen to date on Uber drivers :rollseyes:


But it will. Their arrogant asses!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Surely if his cartoon gig is such a big part of his life he can move to any other state


Not even that - he could just set up an LLC with a PO Box and bank account just across the border in AZ. &#129335;‍♂



Fat Man said:


> But it will. Their arrogant asses!


I see no evidence of arrogance on the part of drivers who wanted employee status.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


Careful... It doesn't cover exempt businesses like hair dressers.

Other professionals could be given exemptions.

The fat lady ain't sang yet.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not even that - he could just set up an LLC with a PO Box and bank account just across the border in AZ. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of arrogance on the part of drivers who wanted employee status.


He could do a million and one things but decides to be apart of anti propaganda campaign against AB5. Probably because they said they'll give him a few cartoon drawing gigs out of it. The thing haven't even started yet and they are already launching these negative campaigns so it be quite amusing to see what the first hundred days going to be like when a full on assault begins.

Companies and employers never wants to pay any entitlements and benefits because it cost them $$$ and they'll do everything they can to prevent it. People are willing to work for nothing so the government have to step to save the person that willing to work for a buck an hour. If companies and employers were so good and so honest they won't be any need for workers right and protections or any mandated entitlements because they'll just be looked after in the perfect world. Unfortunately it not this Utopian world.

There is always outliers that can afford to work for free and that is just called charity.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not even that - he could just set up an LLC with a PO Box and bank account just across the border in AZ. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of arrogance on the part of drivers who wanted employee status.


Let me guess... crystal ball says your from California!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Let me guess... crystal ball says your from California!


What's wrong with California?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> What's wrong with California?


Omg let me start. You all believe your entitled to a safety net from uber when your self employed. You cant have it both ways. If your self employed you and you alone are responsible for making it. Ya'll want uber to be a net and you want to do whatever whenever.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Omg let me start. You all believe your entitled to a safety net from uber when your self employed. You cant have it both ways. If your self employed you and you alone are responsible for making it. Ya'll want uber to be a net and you want to do whatever whenever.


California is not a monolithic population. You can't possibly know what any one of us believe. You live in Phoenix. Which means you have a pretty poor sense of judgement.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Shocker!
> 
> I _really_ don't mean to get political about this but progressive policies don't tend to consider future implications.


LOL. You must be smoking something good if you think Republicans give a rats butt about anyone who isn't a billionaire.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckj...-bankruptcies-and-suicides-rise/#3566958d2bc8


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Omg let me start. You all believe your entitled to a safety net from uber when your self employed. You cant have it both ways. If your self employed you and you alone are responsible for making it. Ya'll want uber to be a net and you want to do whatever whenever.


Your argument depends on the premise that drivers are self employed. This is not a given; we are not self-employed. We are employees disguised as self employed. Unlike true self-employed contractors, we cannot set our own rates and we are subject to a large degree of control by Uber.

If Uber would allow us to be true self-employed i.e. if we had the freedom to set our own prices and we had freedom from Uber's controls to operate our business as we pleased and were free from Uber's restrictions and excessive requirements then great, I'd be all for that. But they will not. You see, Uber wants all the benefits of having employee-like control over us while at the same time enjoying exemptions from paying the corresponding employee benefits. They would like to keep having their cake and eating it.

So Uber has made this a choice between (a) ever-dwindling pay and worsening driver conditions as pseudo-contractors, or (b) employee status. They forced this choice, not us. It was the State of California that got tired of having to pay Medi-Cal benefits and food stamps for drivers because Uber refused to step up to the plate and pay their fair share. So either blame Uber for this predicament, or blame the State of California for not wanting to subsidise Uber's business model. But don't blame drivers.



Fat Man said:


> Let me guess... crystal ball says your from California!


Incorrect, I am from England &#127988;&#917607;&#917602;&#917605;&#917614;&#917607;&#917631;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I am cheering my ass off! These idiots in California think they are entitled to whatever they demand. There is no safety net in life. They asked and are getting EXACTLY what they asked for. Right in the poop shoot!


Only advocates of AB5 are *Full Time Taxi &#128661; drivers*
who have the most to gain. The most to lose: *PT rideshare drivers aka: majority of Uber's drivers.*

However, nothing is going to happen since Uber will take this issue through the
legal system up to the US Supreme Court &#128165;Boom‼








https://www.supremecourt.gov/


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fat man needs to read up on labor unions and why were they were formed in the United States.

Taking advantage of labor is not a new idea.

Fat man seems to be uninformed on many subjects. Troll? Maybe.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Fat man needs to read up on labor unions and why were they were formed in the United States.
> Taking advantage of labor is not a new idea.
> Fat man seems to be uninformed on many subjects. Troll? Maybe.


 @Fat Man a Troll Or Uninformed ?
My Great Aunt Fanny


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Fat man needs to read up on labor unions and why were they were formed in the United States.
> 
> Taking advantage of labor is not a new idea.
> 
> Fat man seems to be uninformed on many subjects. Troll? Maybe.


total troll..he infects the vegas boards constantly,with his angry ,uncohesive,ridiculous tirades...ignore is the best solution for that person


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> total troll..he infects the vegas boards constantly,with his angry ,uncohesive,ridiculous tirades...ignore is the best solution for that person


I kind of like getting trolls worked up though.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> total troll..he infects the vegas boards constantly,with his angry ,uncohesive,ridiculous tirades...ignore is the best solution for that person


LMAO Fat?? Yes. Angry?? Not even a little bit. That is my sparkling personality! :thumbup: Here's the thing... I can fix fat! You both can't fix moronic and stupid as shit! Your just bitter cause I have a point and speak the unvarnished truth! Unlike allot of you toads that couldn't find the truth if it bit you in the nut sack! Quick give these tissues!



Buck-a-mile said:


> Fat man needs to read up on labor unions and why were they were formed in the United States.
> 
> Taking advantage of labor is not a new idea.
> 
> Fat man seems to be uninformed on many subjects. Troll? Maybe.


Uninformed.... nope. VERY aware of what you all BELIVE is your rights! It's bull shit what you believe but hey I don't want to crush your delusions! Keep on believing dip shit!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

In my opinion, the best way is to have two type of drivers. One group as independent contractor and another group as full time employees. So everyone can decide the best for him/her self


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


Hmmmmm........


> .....LaBrash can't be certain the reason is AB 5, though he believes it is. He has seen a 40% decline in his freelance income since the law passed in September. "My savings are stagnant," says LaBrash. "I really can't look into buying a house. The housing market here is hard already."
> 
> Even if employers hire him for freelance work,* he is limited to 35 annual submissions per client before they have to put him on payroll*, he notes. It's a limit under the law. That's not a large amount for regular contributors to media companies. "You're going to hit your quota and they won't want to hire you," he says.....


Regardless of whether AB5 is responsible for capping his former freelance income prospects or not, can't wait to see how LyfUber twists this law to their advantage after New Year's.

There's an old adage that goes: _Be careful for what you wish. You just might get it......_

edit: and some Uber drivers are still wondering why they have over 5K+ rides and 4.9+ ratings. Yet got mystery deactivated for doing nothing at all...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ab5 is gonna be a disaster..watch...the river of tears will be enough to fill a 1000 of kalinaks olympic sized pools


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Omg let me start. You all believe your entitled to a safety net from uber when your self employed. You cant have it both ways. If your self employed you and you alone are responsible for making it. Ya'll want uber to be a net and you want to do whatever whenever.


Wrong. If a worker is really an independent contractor then AB5 won't apply to them. If it does apply to then then that means they are an employee.

Very simple.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Wrong. If a worker is really an independent contractor then AB5 won't apply to them. If it does apply to then then that means they are an employee.
> 
> Very simple.


When this law goes into effect... their won't be such a thing as independent contractor. You will be a employee subject to a schedule, dip shit boss, rules and everything. Wait till your 22 year old moronic new boss goes on a ride along and tells you your doing it wrong! I will laugh my ass off!



Cynergie said:


> Hmmmmm........
> 
> Regardless of whether AB5 is responsible for capping his former freelance income prospects or not, can't wait to see how LyfUber twists this law to their advantage after New Year's.
> 
> ...


When you get your new dip shit 22 year old new boss that hates you for no reason... he can fire you after making your life miserable! Schedule, route, ride alongs, and of course reviews of how you are doing! This of course will be his first job out of college and think his shit doesn't stink. Good times!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> When this law goes into effect... their won't be such a thing as independent contractor.


It doesn't sound like you know what an independent contractor is.

An independent contractor is someone performing work outside the normal course of work of the business the worker is doing work for and is free from the control of the business while performing their work.

If you are not an independent contractor then you are an employee and will be subject to AB5 as a result.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> In my opinion, the best way is to have two type of drivers. One group as independent contractor and another group as full time employees. So everyone can decide the best for him/her self


Not a bad idea. Independent contractors could set their own prices, pick and choose the jobs they wanted and be free from all Uber control. Employees would not do these things but would have the security of a weekly paycheck.

Getting rid of this fake independent contractor setup we currently have will be in everyone's best interests.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not a bad idea. Independent contractors could set their own prices, pick and choose the jobs they wanted and be free from all Uber control. Employees would not do these things but would have the security of a weekly paycheck.
> 
> Getting rid of this fake independent contractor setup we currently have will be in everyone's best interests.


California wont have ANY choice! They will be subject to the goober employee rules BECAUSE they were too stupid to see how good they had it as contractors.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> California wont have ANY choice! They will be subject to the goober employee rules BECAUSE they were too stupid to see how good they had it as contractors.


Again, what you fail to realise is that AB5 was not caused by Uber drivers. It was an Assembly Bill that was devised by, shaped by, and passed into law by politicians who do not want California to keep subsidizing the gig economy. AB5 passing had nothing to do with "how good/bad Uber drivers may or may not have had it". AB5 covers many industries, not just rideshare, and is designed to implement the principle that organisations that utilise labour, not the state, are responsible for paying workers minimum wage, health benefits, unemployment, retirement etc.

It seems that you don't understand this; maybe someone else can come along and explain it more simply to you.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, what you fail to realise is that AB5 was not caused by Uber drivers. It was an Assembly Bill that was devised by, shaped by, and passed into law by politicians who do not want California to keep subsidizing the gig economy. AB5 passing had nothing to do with "how good/bad Uber drivers may or may not have had it". AB5 covers many industries, not just rideshare, and is designed to implement the principle that organisations that utilise labour, not the state, are responsible for paying workers minimum wage, health benefits, unemployment, retirement etc.
> 
> It seems that you don't understand this; maybe someone else can come along and explain it more simply to you.


What I understand is that the uber drivers "struck" in California in support of that bill! Remember when they showed the man when they all turned off their app for a whole day? That showed them... NOTHING! Drivers gathered at the capital in support of it cause it will make goober pay them better. Seems you don't have a clue what you fellow dip shit uber buddies have been doing there! Make sure you post after you get your first schedule and meet your new supervisor to tell us how it worked out. Granted there is allot of drivers there that don't support it but they are just collateral damage. Sux to be you!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> And there was another article on here somewhere earlier this week (maybe I just read it from my news feed), about how CA is going after people/companies NOT based in CA, but perform work IN CA for taxes. *Don't understand how they can do that. * But, if I was a company NOT based in CA, but wanted to hire a freelancer who lived in CA, I would avoid hiring that person. Because who knows what stupid law CA might try to now impose on you for doing business in CA. CA just keeps kicking themselves in the ass. And as more and more people/companies leave they will get more and more desperate to make up that lost tax revenue.


Simple. Because CA is one of the few states (particularly given its Liberal Progressive politics necessary to upkeep free social services) which loves to hit business owners with double taxation. i.e.

Point #1: Why existence as a business entrepreneur is sheer lunacy if you're a business owner and full time CA resident:

Source: http://www.investopedia.com/article...15/taxes-california-small-business-basics.asp

Key point of article:



> *KEY TAKEAWAYS*
> 
> California's economy is the largest in the U.S., and on its own would represent a top national economy compared to global output.
> Businesses located in California are subject to an 8.84% flat tax on income, plus a franchise tax in certain situations.
> ...


Point #2: What insightful business entrepreneurs have done to maximize their personal quality of life and business income:

Source: http://www.investopedia.com/article...15/taxes-california-small-business-basics.asp

Key point of article:



> ....If you are a resident of California, that state taxes your worldwide income (e.g. income you make inside and outside the state). If you are not a resident, California will only tax the income you make within the state. This may include salary and wages, and money earned from assets within California, such as property. *Part-year residents are taxed on all income they earned while being a resident, and only on income from California sources while being a nonresident*.....


So this has been the solution for those savvier business owners who are on the constant lookout for tax income loopholes to maximize their profits. Like deliberately claiming part time CA residency. Which basically allows them to avoid the mandatory double taxation CA FTB beats up residential CA business owners with.

So they opt to establish their official business domicile inside the state of CA. While setting their permanent residence status living OUTSIDE the state borders, in lower cost of living states the likes of Nevada and other border states. Where cost of living is far cheaper and which qualifies them as part time CA residents by default of where their business is physically incorporated. Which basically now means the state of CA FTB can only tax them on their business income made inside the state of CA. They can't be additionally taxed at the personal income tax level on any business related benefits and income like dividends/shares etc. And if they're lucky to live in one of the seven personal income tax free states the likes of Nevada and Texas Alaska (with Florida, South Dakota, Texas, Washington state, and Wyoming being the others) then they only pay federal income taxes for their income made in CA. They're exempt from any personal taxes and benefits their business generates in CA.

So it's not uncommon for solo proprietor/small business owners to setup a small business/solo proprietor business like S corp or LLC in California. Which basically makes their part time residency official by default of them needing to conduct business in the state (in ideally higher paying salary locations like San Francisco, LA, San Diego etc with high white collar populations). But since their residence is physically out of state, they DON'T get hit with the double whammy of state/local/municipal taxes at both business and personal level. So they benefit from the a cheaper cost of living and lower taxes as part time CA residents. But make significantly higher wages than the average in their state of residence from working in CA's higher income wage locations.

Anyhow, looks like the CA Franchise Tax Board finally decided to get off their slothful rear ends. And begin their persecution justifiable taxation on these opportunistic entrepreneurs..... :roflmao:

That being said, I totally agree with you. As a CA employer, I wouldn't waste or jeopardize the share holder's dividends by taking on the unnecessary overhead of an additional, unwanted employee. I'm going to contract out to an At Will employment state like Ohio, which doesn't legally bind my hands as an employer. Basically any state which doesn't legislatively force me to hire former IC's and freelancers--as official employees once they've hit a certain cap in production of SOW deliverables. My worst fears about AB5 appear to be coming true. The downsides of this law is NOT going to end well for gig economy workers. Too many places where employers can ignore, redefine or abuse this legislation to their advantage.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> What I understand is that the uber drivers "struck" in California in support of that bill! Remember when they showed the man when they all turned off their app for a whole day? That showed them... NOTHING! Drivers gathered at the capital in support of it cause it will make goober pay them better. Seems you don't have a clue what you fellow dip shit uber buddies have been doing there! Make sure you post after you get your first schedule and meet your new supervisor to tell us how it worked out. Granted there is allot of drivers there that don't support it but they are just collateral damage. Sux to be you!


Your arguments contain mostly and depend heavily on personal insults. That's quite revealing - it shows that you what you are saying lacks substance and that you think you need the extra filler to try to get your point across.

Anyway, there are no supervisors and no schedules. Uber has said that it will ignore AB5 and take this matter all the way to the Supreme Court. To put this in perspective, I am in a class action against Uber that has been going on for three years now that hasn't got anywhere near the Supreme Court. This matter will take years to be resolved, by which time I will be well clear of rideshare. In the mean time, I am enjoying the portfolio of exclusive benefits that Uber is laying on for Uber drivers in California as a result of AB5. The one I like the most is that they now show us the trip destination, trip length and estimated earnings on the ping screen. I also like very much the idea that pax can now choose favourite drivers. This will help greatly when I acquire new regular customers.

You're clearly being as over-dramatic as you are misguided in your response to what's happening in California. Not what might happen in an imaginary crystal ball, but what's actually happening. I guess it's a matter of reality vs. fantasy.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Your arguments contain mostly and depend heavily on personal insults. That's quite revealing - it shows that you what you are saying lacks substance and that you think you need the extra filler to try to get your point across.
> 
> Anyway, there are no supervisors and no schedules. Uber has said that it will ignore AB5 and take this matter all the way to the Supreme Court. To put this in perspective, I am in a class action against Uber that has been going on for three years now that hasn't got anywhere near the Supreme Court. This matter will take years to be resolved, by which time I will be well clear of rideshare. In the mean time, I am enjoying the portfolio of exclusive benefits that Uber is laying on for Uber drivers in California as a result of AB5. The one I like the most is that they now show us the trip destination, trip length and estimated earnings on the ping screen. I also like very much the idea that pax can now choose favourite drivers. This will help greatly when I acquire new regular customers.
> 
> You're clearly being as over-dramatic as you are misguided in your response to what's happening in California. Not what might happen in an imaginary crystal ball, but what's actually happening. I guess it's a matter of reality vs. fantasy.


When the supreme court forces goober to comply it will be a reality. It may not happen in January while they fight but it is coming. You wont be able to do anything but say yes sir to your new boss as he hands you a location and schedule. It will happen. My magic 8 ball told me so. The reason they are showing all that shit to you is because they want to keep you happy just long enough so you don't see it coming when they screw you. And screw you they will. Lie to you they will. OVER AND OVER we have seen it! There is a saying BOHICA... it stands for bend over here it comes again.



Cynergie said:


> Simple. Because CA is one of the few states (particularly given its Liberal Progressive politics necessary to upkeep free social services) which loves to hit business owners with double taxation. i.e.
> 
> Point #1: Why existence as a business entrepreneur is sheer lunacy if you're a business owner and full time CA resident:
> 
> ...


It is bad for both uber and the driver. The thing that just makes me chuckle is that these drivers asked for it. They should lean that California is driving business out of California because of the heavy taxes. Its what these liberals wanted.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Omg let me start. You all believe your entitled to a safety net from uber when your self employed. You cant have it both ways. If your self employed you and you alone are responsible for making it. Ya'll want uber to be a net and you want to do whatever whenever.


I am from California and I am strongly opposed to AB5 and to all the morons and losers who catagorize all Californians in one catagory. I also am strongly against the California govronment. By the way this AB5 kind of thinking started in New York.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I am from California and I am strongly opposed to AB5 and to all the morons and losers who catagorize all Californians in one catagory. I also am strongly against the California govronment. By the way this AB5 kind of thinking started in New York.


It is a shame that this is going to effect you. Unfortunately you are going to get screwed as a bi product of this whole mess. I wish you luck but it will come and I think you know it. Your right, New York did start this and look it is coming to a uber hub near you.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I am from California and I am strongly opposed to AB5 and to all the morons and losers who catagorize all Californians in one catagory. I also am strongly against the California govronment. By the way this AB5 kind of thinking started in New York.


They might want to wait and see what happens in the upcoming shit show in California before they make any decisions.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> It is a shame that this is going to effect you. Unfortunately you are going to get screwed as a bi product of this whole mess. I wish you luck but it will come and I think you know it. Your right, New York did start this and look it is coming to a uber hub near you.


Getting screwed by the state is the norm for Californians but I guess if I could afford to relocate I wouldn't be driving for rideshare.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It doesn't sound like you know what an independent contractor is.


He doesn't. Which is why his histrionics are so entertaining in this thread :roflmao:



Fat Man said:


> When this law goes into effect... their won't be such a thing as independent contractor. You will be a employee subject to a schedule, dip shit boss, rules and everything. Wait till your 22 year old moronic new boss goes on a ride along and tells you your doing it wrong! I will laugh my ass off!
> 
> 
> When you get your new dip shit 22 year old new boss that hates you for no reason... he can fire you after making your life miserable! Schedule, route, ride alongs, and of course reviews of how you are doing! This of course will be his first job out of college and think his shit doesn't stink. Good times!


As a Gen Xer and former USAF vet, I've paid enough workforce dues in the years I spent serving in the military and civilian workforce. Enough for me to enjoy a comfortable semi retirement. Completed my graduate engineering degree program and now working FT in an intellectually challenging, high demand engineering career. And fortunately still young enough to have at least 2 decades+ of a well paying, high demand white collar engineering career. But old enough to have significant seniority in my career where the odds of a 22 yr old, clueless Millennial boss above me in the pecking order is exactly zero. You see, unlike working for the government, or industries like the business and finance world, professionals in the STEM disciplines actually need to show* technical competency and proficiency* in their discipline. This is particularly true for the engineering disciplines in which an engineering professional:

1. requires state certification/registration and periodic review of state license as a professional engineer by a board of practicing engineers (i.e ABET accreditation while in university and in the state of CA, BPELS which certifies you as a Professional Engineer)
2. basically advances in their career* based on meritocracy* Core professional competencies which btw, require
3. a mandatory requirement to exhibit technical proficiency, knowledge, skills, and engineering judgement on a daily basis.

And this degree of professional vetting my dear @Fat Man, takes chronological time and experience. Something which paper degree experience Millennial grads --- when they finally leave their safe space college campuses for the workforce jungle ---are in extremely short supply. :smiles:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> And this degree of professional vetting my dear @Fat Man, takes chronological time and experience. Something which paper degree experience Millennial grads --- when they finally leave their safe space college campuses for the workforce jungle ---are in extremely short supply. :smiles:


yes, but give time!

not all millennials are bad. And if they make it through all the classes... That shows hard work and discipline.

some things will always take time and can't be rushed. However theres always room for efficiency and revisiting how one does things.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> When the supreme court forces goober to comply it will be a reality. It may not happen in January while they fight but it is coming. You wont be able to do anything but say yes sir to your new boss as he hands you a location and schedule. It will happen. My magic 8 ball told me so. The reason they are showing all that shit to you is because they want to keep you happy just long enough so you don't see it coming when they screw you. And screw you they will. Lie to you they will. OVER AND OVER we have seen it! There is a saying BOHICA... it stands for bend over here it comes again.


*Reading comprehension. As I said, I will be out of rideshare long before the Supreme Court passes judgment. It will take years for the final judgment to be reached - first the case will need to go through the various courts and then to the Supreme Court, not to mention the appeals that Uber will lodge if it loses. I have already planned my exit strategy from rideshare for winter 2020, and it's not because of AB5. This gig was only good because of the very heavy subsidisation of pax' rides and therefore driver pay from the VC investors. Now that Uberlyft has gone public that era of free money (driver pay being detached from the underlying economics of the business model) is now over and it's not coming back, AB5 or no AB5. Smart drivers know that the gig is up and are making their exit.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> He doesn't. Which is why his histrionics are so entertaining in this thread :roflmao:
> 
> As a Gen Xer and former USAF vet, I've paid enough workforce dues in the years I spent serving in the military and civilian workforce. Enough for me to enjoy a comfortable semi retirement. Completed my graduate engineering degree program and now working FT in an intellectually challenging, high demand engineering career. And fortunately still young enough to have at least 2 decades+ of a well paying, high demand white collar engineering career. But old enough to have significant seniority in my career where the odds of a 22 yr old, clueless Millennial boss above me in the pecking order is exactly zero. You see, unlike working for the government, or industries like the business and finance world, professionals in the STEM disciplines actually need to show* technical competency and proficiency* in their discipline. This is particularly true for the engineering disciplines in which an engineering professional:
> 
> ...


I ignored fat man after I read his 2nd reply. Ignore him, it makes life easier.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> yes, but give time!
> 
> not all millennials are bad. And if they make it through all the classes... That shows hard work and discipline.
> 
> some things will always take time and can't be rushed. However theres always room for efficiency and revisiting how one does things.


^^
100% this. My point wasn't to bash STEM Millennial professionals as I've personally found them highly focused and hard working individuals as you've pointed out.

I was simply trying to help @Fat Man with a dose of reality to reduce his organic carbon footprint. Seeing that he apparently has enough self generating gas to get to Pittsburg..... :laugh:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@Fat Man vs all of Up.net! Classic...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *Reading comprehension. As I said, I will be out of rideshare long before the Supreme Court passes judgment. It will take years for the final judgment to be reached - first the case will need to go through the various courts and then to the Supreme Court, not to mention the appeals that Uber will lodge if it loses. I have already planned my exit strategy from rideshare for winter 2020, and it's not because of AB5. This gig was only good because of the very heavy subsidisation of pax' rides and therefore driver pay from the VC investors. Now that Uberlyft has gone public that era of free money (driver pay being detached from the underlying economics of the business model) is now over and it's not coming back, AB5 or no AB5. Smart drivers know that the gig is up and are making their exit.


Wish more drivers like you were woke with exit strategies.

IMO the era of VC capital subsidy fundraising rounds has ended. So their stock price, eye gouging their driver base on pay to stay on track for investor revenue targets, deactivating min wage IC driver base (to help offset millions in overhead costs of white collar R&D/engineering salaries for wasteful futuristic driverless vehicles), and stupid investors (with more money than common sense) are about the only things keeping them operationally solvent at this point. Especially given WeWorks very recent and public suicide. And SoftBank's subsequent public admission of their failed bullish brainfart investor role in hyping Uber's IPO. Speaking of which, Uber's stock is down to $28.69 per share as of the closing bell today. Dammit. I should've shorted DK's ass in a short put option a month ago. Ah well. Easy come easy go. Only some $23 more to drop before penny stock level! :smiles:


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> No need to read the article if you know you're right.


Some people need constant validation.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ah, AB5 is not even effective yet. sheesh.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Your arguments contain mostly and depend heavily on personal insults. That's quite revealing - it shows that you what you are saying lacks substance and that you think you need the extra filler to try to get your point across.
> 
> Anyway, there are no supervisors and no schedules. Uber has said that it will ignore AB5 and take this matter all the way to the Supreme Court. To put this in perspective, I am in a class action against Uber that has been going on for three years now that hasn't got anywhere near the Supreme Court. This matter will take years to be resolved, by which time I will be well clear of rideshare. In the mean time, I am enjoying the portfolio of exclusive benefits that Uber is laying on for Uber drivers in California as a result of AB5. The one I like the most is that they now show us the trip destination, trip length and estimated earnings on the ping screen. I also like very much the idea that pax can now choose favourite drivers. This will help greatly when I acquire new regular customers.
> 
> You're clearly being as over-dramatic as you are misguided in your response to what's happening in California. Not what might happen in an imaginary crystal ball, but what's actually happening. I guess it's a matter of reality vs. fantasy.


Hes a raving loon...i warned you lol


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Wo


Cynergie said:


> He doesn't. Which is why his histrionics are so entertaining in this thread :roflmao:
> 
> As a Gen Xer and former USAF vet, I've paid enough workforce dues in the years I spent serving in the military and civilian workforce. Enough for me to enjoy a comfortable semi retirement. Completed my graduate engineering degree program and now working FT in an intellectually challenging, high demand engineering career. And fortunately still young enough to have at least 2 decades+ of a well paying, high demand white collar engineering career. But old enough to have significant seniority in my career where the odds of a 22 yr old, clueless Millennial boss above me in the pecking order is exactly zero. You see, unlike working for the government, or industries like the business and finance world, professionals in the STEM disciplines actually need to show* technical competency and proficiency* in their discipline. This is particularly true for the engineering disciplines in which an engineering professional:
> 
> ...


Wow you wont do well when your new uber boss starts treating you like shit. You will not bode well when he is vaping in your car criticizing every ride!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I _really_ don't mean to get political about this but progressive policies don't tend to consider future implications.


Anything liberals do to "fix something" turns to shit. Liberals don't know the first thing about improving or sustaining job creation, but by voting for this nonsense they got to lay around for a day and "feel good" about themselves.



Buck-a-mile said:


> What's wrong with California?


It's part of Mexico.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Anything liberals do to "fix something" turns to shit. Liberals don't know the first thing about improving or sustaining job creation, but by voting for this nonsense they got to lay around for a day and "feel good" about themselves.
> 
> 
> It's part of Mexico.


Hell dude, it was Mexico until 1849, so was Texas, New Mexico, and parts of other states.

Obviously you haven't spent time here. One end of the state borders with Mexico, the other end couldn't be more different.
Don't over generalize the 3rd largest state with 36 million people. Makes you appear uninformed.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Again, what you fail to realise is that AB5 was not caused by Uber drivers. It was an Assembly Bill that was devised by, shaped by, and passed into law by politicians who do not want California to keep subsidizing the gig economy. AB5 passing had nothing to do with "how good/bad Uber drivers may or may not have had it". AB5 covers many industries, not just rideshare, and is designed to implement the principle that organisations that utilise labour, not the state, are responsible for paying workers minimum wage, health benefits, unemployment, retirement etc.
> 
> It seems that you don't understand this; maybe someone else can come along and explain it more simply to you.


There it is.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hell dude, it was Mexico until 1849, so was Texas, New Mexico, and parts of other states.


Maybe Mexico should have read "Art of the Deal" before giving up all that land. :smiles:



Buck-a-mile said:


> Obviously you haven't spent time here. One end of the state borders with Mexico, the other end couldn't be more different.


I own property in California, and I lease property in Mexico.
The difference I noticed between California & Mexico is: my neighbors in Mexico speak better English than they do in California. 

California could do better if they lose that "sanctuary" status and elect a better governor. :thumbup:


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Its as if being an employee is so great, 2 wrongs dont make a right just because uber has some issues with low rates in some markets, doesnt mean shifts, losing flexibility is the answer.

Its funny how people are so focused on rideshare "abuses", well Id imagine a mcdonalds worker experiences much greater abuses and job stress and no one seems to care.....because he/she is an employee, thats makes standing in a scorching hot sweatshop kitchen all day for barely above minumum wage ok!!!!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Maybe Mexico should have read "Art of the Deal" before giving up all that land. :smiles:
> 
> I own property in California, and I lease property in Mexico.
> The difference I noticed between California & Mexico is: my neighbors in Mexico speak better English than they do in California.
> ...


I don't care much for the Gov or his family line. He's being groomed for president. He's an ass.

Did you ever go north? San Francisco and above?

Different world.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


Idk man

We can now see the full trip details because of this


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


Looks like a personal problem for the free lancers&#128513; did the free lancers worry about Uber drivers pay cut from 1$+ to .60 or less??? I don't think so


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> California is not a monolithic population. You can't possibly know what any one of us believe. You live in Phoenix. Which means you have a pretty poor sense of judgement.


Lmaooooooo! &#128514; &#128557;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It doesn't sound like you know what an independent contractor is.
> An independent contractor is someone performing work outside the normal course of work of the business the worker is doing work for and is free from the control of the business while performing their work.
> If you are not an independent contractor then you are an employee and will be subject to AB5 as a result.


https://www.citylab.com/perspective...e-destination-location-discrimination/603448/
AB5 is discriminatory ✔


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Wo
> 
> Wow you wont do well when your new uber boss starts treating you like shit. You will not bode well when he is vaping in your car criticizing every ride!


Actually, I haven't driven for Uber for over a year now. And have yet to use their scammy app as a pax. Since leaving grad school, I'm currently FT employed in a high demand engineering career with excellent benefits you see.

Soooo......

Ow. <-- see what I did there? :smiles:


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> Actually, I haven't driven for Uber for over a year now. And have yet to use their scammy app as a pax. Since leaving grad school, I'm currently FT employed in a high demand engineering career with excellent benefits you see.
> 
> Soooo......
> 
> Ow. <-- see what I did there? :smiles:


No I don't understand. I am just a finance guy with a masters degree. I am too stupid to get it. Can you break it down further for me?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> No I don't understand. I am just a finance guy with a masters degree. I am too stupid to get it. Can you break it down further for me?


Careful with the credential/prestige game. It's possible to lose.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hell dude, it was Mexico until 1849, so was Texas, New Mexico, and parts of other states.
> 
> Obviously you haven't spent time here. One end of the state borders with Mexico, the other end couldn't be more different.
> Don't over generalize the 3rd largest state with 36 million people. Makes you appear uninformed.
> ...


Do you actually BELIEVE the nonsense you post? You actually believe that California is "subsidizing" the gig economy? ROFLMAO!! California is just about taxing the shit out of everything and giving to JUST the welfare queens! PERIOD! These gig workers asked for this law and NOW they will have to regret what they wish for! RIGHT IN THE POOP SHOOT!



waldowainthrop said:


> Careful with the credential/prestige game. It's possible to lose.


I am not the one that thinks he is all that. He touts that he quit goobering over a year ago but yet he trolls here? I am just a guy that is trying to make it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I am not the one that thinks he is all that. He touts that he quit goobering over a year ago but yet he trolls here? I am just a guy that is trying to make it.


I don't play the credential game, either.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> No I don't understand. I am just a finance guy with a masters degree. I am too stupid to get it. Can you break it down further for me?


So now we've defaulted to playing the victim eh?

01010011011011110111001001110010011110010000110100001010

0100111001101111 01101001 011000110110000101101110011011100110111101110100

0111010001110010011011110110110001101100 

http://www.bagill.com/text-converter.php


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> So now we've defaulted to playing the victim eh?
> 
> 01010011011011110111001001110010011110010000110100001010
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Shocker!
> 
> I _really_ don't mean to get political about this but progressive policies don't tend to consider future implications.


As conservatives they do not consider present and futures implications as long as their master can make a buck.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> As conservatives they do not consider present and futures implications as long as their master can make a buck.


The thing about being someone that lien to the conservative values, I can see the need for some social services. LIMITED access with a expiration date of when those services end and they best be prepared to support themselves when it ends. I believe those services is a 1 time per life time. No exceptions. I believe that these hand out should be limited more and hard to get. Honestly I just don't care if people survive or not. Life is hard. It takes effort. I don't want to support those that choose to let others take care of them. We all have chances to make it and if you fail to execute on those changes... sucks to be you. You get what you get. But not on my dime.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


He said, sorry he cannot troll, don't you speak numbers, son?

Anyways, I think Uber is pissing it's pants and will shit them once AB5 is in effect.

It seems people are outraged that companies will not be able to exploit contractors as employees anymore.

If they want to be slaves, I hear the middle east has a huge market for it, they should move.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


Laws always alter staffing practices. In an era when the 8 hour day was eliminated employers reveled in toiling workers for nine, ten, or more hours, then gave off the scheduled remainder to stay under 40 hours. When the 8 hour day was reinstated, that need for extra time evaporated and the full work week was demanded. Actual circumventions of labor laws occured in two ways. One way is to use an agency to bring in temporary workers. They should not be used for more than six months but it isnt an actual law, and I have been used as long as eleven months, many are used for years. A temp is the employee of the agency. They get no actual relationship with the company they work at. The other way is to bring in Independant Contractors. Now that AB5 has passed in California, companies will follow their natures and move those activities in-house, maybe recruit a new employee instead. The IC could become an employee if time is a crucial element. Most IC's have deadlines. Also those unaffected are not in the same business as their clients.



Fat Man said:


> The thing about being someone that lien to the conservative values, I can see the need for some social services. LIMITED access with a expiration date of when those services end and they best be prepared to support themselves when it ends. I believe those services is a 1 time per life time. No exceptions. I believe that these hand out should be limited more and hard to get. Honestly I just don't care if people survive or not. Life is hard. It takes effort. I don't want to support those that choose to let others take care of them. We all have chances to make it and if you fail to execute on those changes... sucks to be you. You get what you get. But not on my dime.


I hope you will need help, not a lot, more than once. You get what you get.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> He said, sorry he cannot troll, don't you speak numbers, son?
> 
> Anyways, I think Uber is pissing it's pants and will shit them once AB5 is in effect.
> 
> ...


Kalanik is cashing out.....


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Laws always alter staffing practices. In an era when the 8 hour day was eliminated employers reveled in toiling workers for nine, ten, or more hours, then gave off the scheduled remainder to stay under 40 hours. When the 8 hour day was reinstated, that need for extra time evaporated and the full work week was demanded. Actual circumventions of labor laws occured in two ways. One way is to use an agency to bring in temporary workers. They should not be used for more than six months but it isnt an actual law, and I have been used as long as eleven months, many are used for years. A temp is the employee of the agency. They get no actual relationship with the company they work at. The other way is to bring in Independant Contractors. Now that AB5 has passed in California, companies will follow their natures and move those activities in-house, maybe recruit a new employee instead. The IC could become an employee if time is a crucial element. Most IC's have deadlines. Also those unaffected are not in the same business as their clients.
> 
> 
> I hope you will need help, not a lot, more than once. You get what you get.


I have lost EVERYTHING multiple times in my life. NEVER got a handout. I knew that I had to dig in and get multiple jobs to rebuild and I did. EVERY DAMN TIME! Now there might me lazy, weak minded dead beats out there that would be crushed by losing everything that takes that handout. So I doubt I will be needing any help. So take your sarcastic liberal views and shove them!



The Entomologist said:


> He said, sorry he cannot troll, don't you speak numbers, son?
> 
> Anyways, I think Uber is pissing it's pants and will shit them once AB5 is in effect.
> 
> ...


You are delusional if you think goober gives a shit about California! They will just pull out like Lyft is. No one cares about that shit state anyway.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I have lost EVERYTHING multiple times in my life. NEVER got a handout. I knew that I had to dig in and get multiple jobs to rebuild and I did. EVERY DAMN TIME! Now there might me lazy, weak minded dead beats out there that would be crushed by losing everything that takes that handout. So I doubt I will be needing any help. So take your sarcastic liberal views and shove them!
> 
> 
> You are delusional if you think goober gives a shit about California! They will just pull out like Lyft is. No one cares about that shit state anyway.


Well, Fat Man, I am not liberal, but I have had to beat back more than you.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Well, Fat Man, I am not liberal, but I have had to beat back more than you.


I highly doubt it. But ok... I am glad for you. I will be even happier when you become a employee and gets that dip shit new boss that doesn't know anything! I will laugh my ass off when you cry about how horrible they are to work for. You all asked for it. BOHICA


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Just another way for ****** to keep his foot on people of colors neck.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Just another way for ****** to keep his foot on people of colors neck.


There u go blaming others for your problems homie! Why dont you buy a 40 of malted liqueur and smoke another Newport! ieeet


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> There u go blaming others for your problems homie! Why dont you buy a 40 of malted liqueur and smoke another Newport! ieeet


Always attack. He's being sarcastic.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> There u go blaming others for your problems homie! Why dont you buy a 40 of malted liqueur and smoke another Newport! ieeet


Yo cracker ... y'all need to scale it back big time. You know what I is sayin ? You is gonna be sorry when Joe Biden gits elected presdent and you gots to pay me my repurations.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> You are delusional if you think goober gives a shit about California! They will just pull out like Lyft is. No one cares about that shit state anyway


Oh they should, they roughly mean 20% of their income if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> He could do a million and one things but decides to be apart of anti propaganda campaign against AB5. Probably because they said they'll give him a few cartoon drawing gigs out of it. The thing haven't even started yet and they are already launching these negative campaigns so it be quite amusing to see what the first hundred days going to be like when a full on assault begins.
> 
> Companies and employers never wants to pay any entitlements and benefits because it cost them $$$ and they'll do everything they can to prevent it. People are willing to work for nothing so the government have to step to save the person that willing to work for a buck an hour. If companies and employers were so good and so honest they won't be any need for workers right and protections or any mandated entitlements because they'll just be looked after in the perfect world. Unfortunately it not this Utopian world.
> 
> There is always outliers that can afford to work for free and that is just called charity.


Dude, ignore the guy
All I see are responses to a mad dog. "Ignore" is your friend.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey guys I got an idea! Let's just make the minimum wage $25/hr!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Just give the lazy people free money. That's all this is about. Those who do nothing, or hardly anything, want better compensation. I know, it's ridiculous... but that's how entitled this society has become. I don't care how useless I am, I deserve to be paid more! Government, please do something about it!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> We can now see the full trip details because of this


Sad that it took a piece of crap legislation like AB5 to force Uber to do what they should be doing in every state.

Uber is now positioning itself as a "sales lead generation" company. If that's what they want to claim, then their "sales leads" should include every facet of a transaction's terms....like mileage, time, stops (if any requested), and fare.



dmoney155 said:


> I don't care how useless I am, I deserve to be paid more! Government, please do something about it!


Unions did something about that in the 1930s without government help.

Then government helped kill the unions in the 1980s, because companies didn't think workers should have rights.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


seems like this article is sponsered by Uber and Lyft PR campaign. It is pretty obvious, isn't it!



Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


Actually it is good for freelancers---now they will be forced find real full-time job. **** Gig-Economy


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Kalanik is cashing out.....


He most definitely is. And you had better believe DK and Masayoshi Son/Softbank are right behind him. As soon as they find the first opportunity to exercise whatever exit strategies they've had simmering on their back burners that is.... :roflmao:

And when these two of Uber's biggest power players do depart, the runner up investor Saudis (at min $3.5B investment) and the rest of the global investor herd will surely follow. Because it's highly unlikely driverless vehicles will become a reality in Uber's global rideshare network before its top investors jump ship. At which point glorified taxi cab company Uber --- and its malignant "IT company" app --- will be eternally burning in rideshare company hell. :laugh:



The Entomologist said:


> Oh they should, they roughly mean 20% of their income if I'm not mistaken.


Oh I'd say that pie is a bit more given constantly growing markets like LA and SF. But that's somewhat difficult to quantitatively estimate from their quarterly reports so whatever


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Dese white peeple all gettin rich by keepin the black man down. It's racism man. All because of Trump.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hey guys I got an idea! Let's just make the minimum wage $25/hr!


Not gonna happen you naughty, naughty hub cap troll you! :smiles:

Besides, Besos already has all the unions, state legislature/politicians aka the ENTIRE state of CA in his back pocket beat with his national base minimum at $15/hr.....for FT AND PT BEFORE BENEFITS.......:roflmao::laugh::roflmao:


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html


Oh, goodie. More sub minimum wage jobs for Texas! Kidding, AB5 sounds way too broad. One can argue Uber, Lyft, Doordash et al are dishonest and exploitative but I'd hate to see other freelancers hurt by this law. Another example of politicians legislating California off a cliff


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> He could do a million and one things but decides to be apart of anti propaganda campaign against AB5. Probably because they said they'll give him a few cartoon drawing gigs out of it. The thing haven't even started yet and they are already launching these negative campaigns so it be quite amusing to see what the first hundred days going to be like when a full on assault begins.
> 
> Companies and employers never wants to pay any entitlements and benefits because it cost them $$$ and they'll do everything they can to prevent it. People are willing to work for nothing so the government have to step to save the person that willing to work for a buck an hour. If companies and employers were so good and so honest they won't be any need for workers right and protections or any mandated entitlements because they'll just be looked after in the perfect world. Unfortunately it not this Utopian world.
> 
> There is always outliers that can afford to work for free and that is just called charity.


I have my benefit free soda and cookies from subway what the ****en joke from uber


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> With any changes. Some are winners and others are losers. Just how the world works. All this casual gig work with no protections has gone on a rampage for much too long. If you are working for that same company and business as an employee in an employee capacity then that person has to be classed as an employee. It to prevent worker exploitation and companies getting out of paying benefits and entitlements because they want to save a buck.
> 
> This guy that draw cartoons seem like a BS artist as the law isn't even passed yet and he can't even discern if it is AB5 or not or just be a general slow down in people wanting cartoons drawn? Surely if his cartoon gig is such a big part of his life he can move to any other state and work his FT job and draw cartoons until the cows come home. This whole article seem like a paid piece by the opposition.
> 
> ...


Aside from rideshare, independent contractor work paid a lot more than employees so you could buy your own insurance. I hate AB5. I want my flexibility as an IC and I'm talking about my other job.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

In the article, the only independent contractor I read about having a hard time with new law (and read about at all) is a freelance cartoonist that only freelances part-time outside of another career for extra money. The rest were business owners that hire freelancers, who would, of course, not be happy about it.

I wish they would have talked to some full-time freelancers, particularly rideshare drivers that depend on the work to make ends meet and for whom the laws were actually changed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I want my flexibility as an IC


good news!!! ...you still have it...AB5 does nothing to prevent you from working for who you want or going online when you want



Damn Boy said:


> seems like this article is sponsered by Uber and Lyft PR campaign. It is pretty obvious, isn't it!
> 
> 
> Actually it is good for freelancers---now they will be forced find real full-time job. @@@@ Gig-Economy


nah, the employers will be forced to hire them as employees now


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nah, the employers will be forced to hire them as employees now


That's the theory. A lot of companies don't work this way. Talk to some professional independent contractors the next time you pick them up as an Uber driver. You will find many are not even part time employable because of the nature of their work.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nah, the employers will be forced to hire them as employees now


maybe 5% will be hired, the rest are out of work. it's what the law intended.

california is the only state that pays time and a half after 8 in a day. many would like to work more, but the law inhibits this. every other state is time and a half after 40 in a week.


----------

